# Using Priceline to rent a Jeep in Kauai??



## fairfaxgirl (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi folks,

Lots of people have recommended Priceline for car rentals, but I visited their site and they don't have Jeep Wrangler as an option. The other car rental sites (or at least Alamo) have Jeep Wrangler as a separate option, different from convertible, or SUV, etc.. Does anyone know how to try and reserve a Jeep through Priceline?

Thanks.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, I've never tried to rent a jeep through Priceline, but I'd think if it's NOT one of the options available you can't.  If you really want a jeep you may just have to bite the bullet and rent directly from one of the car rental agencies.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 22, 2008)

Priceline doesn't offer Jeeps on Kauai - the closest category is an SUV.


----------



## chellej (Apr 22, 2008)

You can't specify jeep but you can request an suv.  Also look at the web sites of the companies like alamo & see if they list a jeep separately & bid on that class of car.  Alamo has it as a separate class that is a little more than a mid size SUV but less than a standard suv.  I got a mid size through priceline for mid may for $15/day

The first time we went to Kauai I reserved a full size & they wanted to give us a jeep.  We didn't like the soft top and declined.  My feeling was it wasn't that difficult to get if you want one.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Apr 22, 2008)

*Okay, thanks.*

I guess I'll just try for the SUV via Priceline and then try to get a Jeep when I get there.


----------



## mamadot (Apr 22, 2008)

You might try the Costco. com website if you are a Costco member.


----------



## JustPlainBill (Apr 24, 2008)

I do not think you should ever rent a car through Priceline or Hotwire. If your travel plans change, you are stuck. Even if your spouse is still making the trip, they will not let him/her pick up the car. If you have the nerve, there is a solution to this. Hotwire (I don't know about Priceline) will give you a refund if you cannot travel due to medical reasons. They require a letter from your doctor. So manufacture some bogus doctor's stationery on your computer.


----------



## chellej (Apr 24, 2008)

Actually in certain instances priceline will refund.  My DH was stuck in Oklahoma City earlier this month with the American mess and did not make his flight to pick up his car in Lubbock.. They refunded the full price.

It took a week or so but they had to verify the car was not picked up and they issued the refund.  It is only under certain conditions beyond your control they will do this.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 24, 2008)

JustPlainBill said:


> I do not think you should ever rent a car through Priceline or Hotwire. If your travel plans change, you are stuck. )



That's silly. I've been using PL and HW for car rentals for years; I estimate I've saved at least $2000 using them.  There have been a couple of occasions when I've had to eat a rental, but it's far less than what I've saved.

It is important (and patently obvious as well) not to use them until you have firm travel plans.  If' you're uncertain, you can always make a cancellable regular reservation, then try PL or HW a week or two before you go (or any other time when your travel plans become certain).


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's silly. I've been using PL and HW for car rentals for years; I estimate I've saved at least $2000 using them.  There have been a couple of occasions when I've had to eat a rental, but it's far less than what I've saved.
> 
> It is important (and patently obvious as well) not to use them until you have firm travel plans.  If' you're uncertain, you can always make a cancellable regular reservation, then try PL or HW a week or two before you go (or any other time when your travel plans become certain).



I totally agree.


----------

